

ShowHN: my first webapp, NotForCred: a user-submitted list of practice projects - dmragone
http://www.NotForCred.com/

======
dmragone
Given that this is my first published webapp (and I've only been coding for
two months total), I'd love any feedback people have.

Thanks!

